# 2002 VW Passat GLX Power Steering Whine



## jremele (Oct 19, 2009)

I really need some tips on what i can do to figure out if my power steering system is hosed. When i turn on the vdub and drive it around, immediately the power steering starts to whine.. I checked the fluid and it is at the recommended level... I even had a mechanic take a quick peek. Does this mean that my power steering pump, or rack, or whatever its called is going bad?


----------



## jremele (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: 2002 VW Passat GLX Power Steering Whine (jremele)*

Anyone?


----------



## availrva (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: 2002 VW Passat GLX Power Steering Whine (jremele)*

Having the same problem, mainly in cold temps though. What is it that whines, the pump?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 2002 VW Passat GLX Power Steering Whine (availrva)*

I flushed my system with 1gallon of fluid and put in a synthetic addative. I have hard steering and lots of whine when it is below 10deg outside. I have no issues when its warm outside or the car is warmed up. BEfore I flushed it the fluid was black and thick. I would assume it was never changed after 89k miles and burned out the pump seals from lack of lubrication, and when I flushed it the fluid is alot thinner and the pump has a hard time with the clean thin fluid. Maybe I should put in some atf.. I will try that


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: 2002 VW Passat GLX Power Steering Whine (jremele)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jremele* »_Does this mean that my power steering pump, or rack, or whatever its called is going bad?

Yeah, sounds like one or the other. Hopefully, it's the pump. Racks are $$$$$.


----------

